# First Home Theater Setup :)



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

So finally I moved into a new place. It's a beautiful Villa in a gated community.
Everything else is settled in every room. 
While searching for new house I was also checking if I can have some place to set-up a dedicated Home Theater place.

So, like that I happened to end-up here 

Like I said, this is a Duplex Villa, on first floor I have 2 bedrooms and a family room/lounge.

This family room is where I am planning my HT

Room dimensions are 18ft x 10ft x 9ft

Here's a rough sketch of the room


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Will upload some photos tomorrow


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

My room is identical in size. Excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

chris0228 said:


> My room is identical in size. Excited to see what you come up with.


Hi Chris

Good to know 
do you have any photos of your HT room ??
It will be very helpful if I can see how you setup your room.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are some photos of the room


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

a small update
i got the lighting setup


----------

